# Tahquamenon Falls



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

We’re gonna take our annual family trip and my wife wants to go to the falls. I don’t care to go but I’d be happy to if I can fish there. Is fishing ok there? What can I expect in that river? Any info would be appreciated. Also I’m mostly a trout guy


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

For starters when are you going to be up there?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

If your going in warm weather, I hear there are some muskie in the river.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Technically, you can fish below the Falls ... Right Now! For Trout, even, as it is not a Type 1-4. There might be a wee bit of ice involved however, and as I type, Blizzard conditions.

The DNR stocks the stretch between the Falls with Browns. Access is better walking in from the lower Falls - but there is still walking, and moderate slope climbing, involved.

Below the lower Falls there would be some lake run Rainbows in the spring though this is more of a theory to me than a reality.

Otherwise Trout fishing in that area revolves around very short creeks and heavy bush-whacking, or going up into the headwaters reaches.

The main stem above the Falls is too warm for Trout, as are some, but not all, streams in the area. But lots of fishing options exist around there. It's da U.P. eh!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The Tahquamenon is _unmentionable!_

Why? I'm not sure...  I don't make the rules. I just rarely enforce them. 

Carry on, peeps.

There's everything from Brookies to Muskellunge. The bugs can be fierce in the Spring and Summer.

Good luck!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> For starters when are you going to be up there?


Around late June


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Years ago, I used to catch small rainbows at the lower falls. They don't want you off the board walks now. The exception is the trail between the lower and upper. As was stated, the DNR plants browns in that stretch. I've never tried it because of the crowds of people in the area. There's too many other good rivers in the area.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

neazor91 said:


> Years ago, I used to catch small rainbows at the lower falls. They don't want you off the board walks now. The exception is the trail between the lower and upper. As was stated, the DNR plants browns in that stretch. I've never tried it because of the crowds of people in the area. There's too many other good rivers in the area.


I know was just thinking if we’re gonna stare at the falls for 2 hours I might as well be casting lol


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I spent all of this past June in that area. I tried to watch the sunset on the solstice from Whitefish Point, and succeeded at that - but it was a pretty intense mosquito experience. I was working in a swamp that month and could handle it, but up @ the shoreline, wow.

June is a nice time there in a more general sense, a bit before the real peaks of Touristas arrive, and the days are nice and super long to do lots of stuff. But I would plan to fish in the middle of the day in some spots...or whenever fog/mist make it impossible for the mosqs to fly around at all.

The warm water fish species forums here have plenty of info on fishing the TahQ


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I spent all of this past June in that area. I tried to watch the sunset on the solstice from Whitefish Point, and succeeded at that - but it was a pretty intense mosquito experience. I was working in a swamp that month and could handle it, but up @ the shoreline, wow.
> 
> June is a nice time there in a more general sense, a bit before the real peaks of Touristas arrive, and the days are nice and super long to do lots of stuff. But I would plan to fish in the middle of the day in some spots...or whenever fog/mist make it impossible for the mosqs to fly around at all.
> 
> The warm water fish species forums here have plenty of info on fishing the TahQ


We stay at south manistique with another family. I’ve been happy just sitting there trolling but the wives always want to go adventure around. I agree to a a day or two so the falls sounds like it’s one of the trips along with Kitch iti piti springs. Never been to either.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> The Tahquamenon is _unmentionable!_
> 
> Why? I'm not sure...  I don't make the rules. I just rarely enforce them.
> 
> ...


I apologize I was really just asking if I could cast a spinner in there. I’m not sure either why this is unmentionable. But I appreciate the heads up and understand. 

Again sry I just love to fish! LOL


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I apologize I was really just asking if I could cast a spinner in there. I’m not sure either why this is unmentionable. But I appreciate the heads up and understand.
> 
> Again sry I just love to fish! LOL


No worries. It's one of the largest tourist attractions in the Eastern UP.

As long as we're not naming two tracks and specific access points I see no harm in helping you develop a game plan for your vacation.

Good luck.

I hope you don't mind my _liberal _interpretation of the site policy in this instance...


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> No worries. It's one of the largest tourist attractions in the Eastern UP.
> 
> As long as we're not naming two tracks and specific access points I see no harm in helping you develop a game plan for your vacation.
> 
> ...


OK, OK, It appears the consensus is that open posting rather than PMs is fine in this particular instance but where will it end? FM


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Last time I was there there was a small row boat rental spot at the Lower.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

frenchriver1 said:


> Last time I was there there was a small row boat rental spot at the Lower.


I took my family there 2 years ago and it was a great time. most of us caught fish below the lower falls, we rented a couple row boats and went to the base of the falls and climbed around the rocks and played in the waterfall. Fun! While wading around We came across a big dead musky with a pike caught halfway down iits throat that was pretty cool, so there are some big fish in there to catch. After playing in the falls we walked back to the boat and went fishing for smallmouth bass. We caught a bunch of small ones and a couple big ones, on roostertails and rapalas. We did the hike from lower to upper and there is some really good looking water I would have fished if we stayed there longer but we we’re just stopping for one night on our way to pictured rocks. I’d like to go back and spend some more time exploring the area. 

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Forest Meister said:


> OK, OK, It appears the consensus is that open posting rather than PMs is fine in this particular instance but where will it end? FM



Don’t worry, FM. The sky isn’t falling. Users are still encouraged to provide information in a general sense on the forum and via PM if a specific area is being discussed. The venerable Whit1 once shared such information with my fishing buddy regarding the Tahq many years ago.

Regarding this instance, I think you’ll agree that there isn’t a restaurant or a rest area in the I-75 corridor that doesn’t have a case filled with tourist attractions and pamphlets. The Tahquamenon Falls will be in every one of them.

I’ve fished the Tahq in the past and will probably fish it in the future as well if I’m in the area. It’s a huge watershed for the Eastern UP. While discussing the Falls is fine in a sense, giving away secret honey-holes *is not.*

I think there is a difference between showing a bit of latitude with a user that has several thousand posts here on the site asking an innocent question and a new user asking about an unmentionable river that is unlikely to stick around after being given the information they were after.

There are always going to be criticisms about the mentionable rivers policy being enforced here. I cannot please all of the people, all of the time. Once in a while I have to lighten up a bit and use some discernment if a thread should be allowed. This thread is an example where I didn’t think it would be the end of the world to do so.

I think the OP's questions have been answered for now. Send him a PM if you want to provide any further information.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

PunyTrout said:


> No worries. It's one of the largest tourist attractions in the Eastern UP.
> 
> As long as we're not naming two tracks and specific access points I see no harm in helping you develop a game plan for your vacation.
> 
> ...


I don't have any problem with it. Post away.


----------

